# Commissar Ploss joins the staff



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd like to welcome Plossy to the mod team. He's been on the fringes for a while, always in our eye for one reason or another but his prolonged and excellent efforts with the writers circle series really shone through and sealed the deal.

It also goes to show that a little effort above and beyond goes a long way in our eyes 

Welcome to the staff mate, all the best! 

Jez


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations Ploss, glad to see you on the mod team


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Congratulations dude, welcome aboard


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Congratulations, *Commissar*, well earned


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Very much deserved, congrates.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Congratulations ploss the writers circle is awesome stuff 
been really useful despite the fact that i havent been writing recently
deserved addition


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

awww...*blushes* thank you all very much. Just doing my service to the Heresy! lol Week #14 of the Writer's Circle will be up within the 1/2 hour, so head on over and take a look! A special thank you to Jez for presenting me with this opportunity. Really can't thank you all enough! Cheers! :drinks:

CP


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome to the team, Ploss.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Indeed, welcome aboard


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Sqwerlpunk said:


> Welcome to the team, Ploss.


thank you! :drinks:



Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Indeed, welcome aboard


glad to BE aboard! :drinks:

...:alcoholic: too...much...celebration...oi...

:taunt:nah! gotcha! :laugh: You can never party TOO much! Woot! Woot!

CP


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

indeed, welcome pal. mod well.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

torealis said:


> indeed, welcome pal. mod well.


will do sir, thank you for your welcoming words. 

CP


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done mate, well deserved.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Grats there man!:grin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

humakt said:


> Well done mate, well deserved.





MaidenManiac said:


> Grats there man!:grin:


ah, thank you thank you! :grin:

I'm looking into ideas for new fiction contests, possibly a poetry one, let me know if you've got any ideas!

CP


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

congrats Ploss, you'll make a fine mod =]


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome aboard Ploss, good to have you.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

Congrats, Ploss!
:gimmefive:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

when in doubt said:


> congrats Ploss, you'll make a fine mod =]


why thank you sir, i'll do my best! 


The Wraithlord said:


> Welcome aboard Ploss, good to have you.


thank you, i'm glad to be here!


HandOfNephthys said:


> Congrats, Ploss!
> :gimmefive:


thank you! :gimmefive: :drinks:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome to the team Ploss! And Congratulations!


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

well done, +rep!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

thank you very much RC! 

CP


----------



## IRON WOLVES (Nov 16, 2009)

*Need advice lol im making my own codex and thinking about writing accouple of books*

g'day mate i just wanted to know what ya thoughts were on me making a successor chapter for the spacewolves. they are call the iron wolves im working on there history and stuff at the mo then im gonna write a novel on them lol:victory:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

sounds like a great idea. Please keep us posted either in the Homebrew Fluff section, or over in the Original Works section when you start working on your novel. You can always PM me if you have any questions. 

write on,

CP


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratz Ploss. Long overdue promotion if I do say so myself. 

Keep modding

L.


----------

